# How strict is Wyndham on occupancy limit?



## kbosch74 (May 3, 2013)

Hello, all...first post!

I have purchased 300k points and am now awaiting Wyndham to process the owner transfer (which, apparently, is taking them 2-3 months...crazy).  

We have three kids...8, 5 and 6 months.  Two questions on the occupancy limits listed for each unit:

1: At what age in the youngest considered toward the total for max occupancy?
2: even then, how strict are they on this?  One of our kids could always sleep in a sleeping back or on the couch.

Thank you for your input.


----------



## csxjohn (May 3, 2013)

kbosch74 said:


> Hello, all...first post!
> 
> I have purchased 300k points and am now awaiting Wyndham to process the owner transfer (which, apparently, is taking them 2-3 months...crazy).
> 
> ...



For most resorts a person 1 day old is a person.  As to how strict are they, keep quiet and no one will be the wiser.  Check in by yourself and leave everyone else by the car.


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 3, 2013)

Kingsgate is VERY active in counting noses. Your family has 3 living and breathing kids plus 2 adults. Kingsgate DOES turn away or removes GUESTS when they try to go over occupancy limits. 

What would be your explaination to the police if there was a fire and the fireman only looked for 4 persons while the 5th person hid in a closet and didn't get saved?


----------



## jjmanthei05 (May 3, 2013)

Call each resort to ask about the occupancy. For example anyone age 2 and under doesn't count towards the limit at glacier canyon. 

Jason


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 3, 2013)

I think most 2 bedrooms that I have seen have a 6 person limit because of sofa beds, which leaves you safe at just about any place.  I don't think that you should try to put the 5 of you into a 1 bedroom.


----------



## csxjohn (May 4, 2013)

vacationhopeful said:


> ...What would be your explaination to the police if there was a fire and the fireman only looked for 4 persons while the 5th person hid in a closet and didn't get saved?



Again, just like in the other thread, firemen don't stop at the front desk to see how many people are supposed to be in a unit.

I enjoy most of your posts but don't understand this one.


----------



## MFT (May 4, 2013)

Totally understand your concern, being the father of 3 daughters.  Many hotels have the 4 person limit, so we had to either book larger rooms, or 2 rooms at many places.  Below is from the Wyndham online learning center:

"Be sure to look at the maximum occupancy of the unit on each resort page in the Member's Directory. For safety reasons, you cannot exceed the number of people in your room. Please understand that exceeding this number, even with an infant, is not an option as the resorts are required to follow state and local occupancy regulations."

Some states are more strict than others.  I've found in Maine, they let the max occ number slide a bit with kids, whereas in New Hampshire, they are fairly strict.  

For us, we always go for the 2BR, even if only 1 of our daughters is traveling with us.  Just gives us good space so we aren't on top of each other.  Makes for a more relaxing vacation!


----------



## vacationhopeful (May 4, 2013)

csxjohn said:


> Again, just like in the other thread, firemen don't stop at the front desk to see how many people are supposed to be in a unit.
> 
> I enjoy most of your posts but don't understand this one.



If there was a DEATH or injury from a fire, there is an investigation to determine HOW and WHY it occurred. Police and Fire Marshalls do that investigation. 

And as for NOT determining the number of people from the FRONT DESK records during a fire, I agree NOT likely. BUT every hotel/resort/transitant housing has a predetermined occupancy load on file with FIRE department and the fire department holds regularly training at those types of buildings. And Fire Marshalls (and many senior officiers with the fire department) tour and learn commerical building setups on a very regular basis. Some inspections are required by local or state laws.

Many fires involving children either as a fire starter or seeing a fire burn, HIDE. Some just "freeze" mute in place. 

And yes, I have had personal experience with a barely 4 yo male who started a kitchen fire (fire started on purpose) - turns out, that is a common occurance with young boys who are (many times) sexually abused or repeatedly beaten. After I removed that problem, he started another fire and burnt a house down. 

No, I do NOT think your children would start a fire. But fires do happen and if one occurred and HARMED you or your family, you would want the law on YOUR side.


----------



## timeos2 (May 4, 2013)

As others noted it is not the resort or brand name or management that sets the occupancy rules. It is the fire Marshall and local laws. The resort probably has no problem with an infant that will be with the parents exceeding the stated occupancy total. But the fire Marshall does. It is truly a limit to protect you and your family, NOT to penalize anyone. Ignoring it isn't hurting the resort and they aren't looking for more income because you have 5 souls in a unit instead of the maximum legal 4. They, and the laws, are trying to protect you from a very bad decision that in rare circumstances can and has had terrible and unnecessary consequences for too many families.  

Never ignore the limits or try to beat them. It is unwisely playing roulette with your family well being. If you ever lost you'd never forgive yourself.


----------



## kbosch74 (May 4, 2013)

Thank you for the replies.  

I completely agree about the 2 bedroom need...in fact, that is the primary reason we've decided to buy into TS rather than hotels rooms...more privacy and space.  I noticed that many of the 2 DR Presidential rooms had max occupancy of 4, thus the reason for this question.  

I'll probably just go with 2 BR deluxe rooms to avoid any problems, and they're clearly sufficient in size.


----------



## MaryBella7 (May 4, 2013)

kbosch74 said:


> Thank you for the replies.
> 
> I completely agree about the 2 bedroom need...in fact, that is the primary reason we've decided to buy into TS rather than hotels rooms...more privacy and space.  I noticed that many of the 2 DR Presidential rooms had max occupancy of 4, thus the reason for this question.
> .



The presidentials usually don't have the sofa beds, but are very nice.  The deluxe units are nice as well: )  We always go with them if we can't get more bedrooms, and we have not been disappointed.


----------

